# Poor quality workmanship or is it me?



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Firstly I'm not going to name names here but over the last 10 years of Motorhome ownership covering 3 models we've had a variety of accessories fitted by independant suppliers/fitters and here's whats gone wrong with some:

Cruise Control connected to brake servo pipe and connection failed causing loss of servo (pipe not pushed on enough).

Satellite Dome came off the roof on the M1 because it was only bonded on.

Solar Panel became detached because the rivets fastening it to the brackets were too small.

Alarm constantly false alarms when on full mode even though it's been back to supplier (all 3 vans).

Towbar electrics failed to work because socket was earthed through the live rear fog wire not earth wire. They did at least admit they were rubbish at wiring when informed. :? 

Towbar socket booster/indicator buzzer wired to a permanently live feed from the engine battery causing it to flatten when parked.

Reversing Light and rear fog light failed to work because towbar fitter had pulled the pins out of the vans miniplug.

and finally one by the supplying Motorhome dealer

Headlights dipping the wrong way and only dicovered when MoT time came after 3 years of ownership (we've never driven in the dark).

No other supplying motorhome dealer fits have ever failed nor any of my own DiY fits. :roll: 

Is this normal or is it me?

There's only one firm I've ever used on more than one occasion that's not given me any problems afterwards and I will name them and it's Conrad Anderson (not connected to them in any way). :thumbleft: 

Funny but I feel better for sharing that!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I must admit, I hate taking my car or M/H in for a service, and I hate having any jobs done at home.
I can usually find something they have missed or done wrong.
There seems to be no pride in workmanship (if you can call it that) now a days.
The latest for me, was my van went into the main ford dealer for it's first service. Ok the service was carried out OK as far as I know, but and it's a BIG but!
The mechanic told me it would fail an MOT due to the rear suspension bump stops.
He did not know they were also suspension aids  and there was a VOSA update!
Thanks to this forum, I had the evidence and I pointed it out for future instances. And another BUT, I know at least one member who on the strength of the mechanics guidance, fitted air suspension when he may not have needed it!
I have no faith at all


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

there should be nothing wrong with sticking a solar panel or dome on the roof of a MH. Ours has been like that for 3 years now but it was cleaned before the adhesive was put on.

Joe


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

joedenise said:


> there should be nothing wrong with sticking a solar panel or dome on the roof of a MH. Ours has been like that for 3 years now but it was cleaned before the adhesive was put on.
> 
> Joe


I stuck our Solar panel on with Sikaflex, but I also cleaned the roof with the Sikaflex alcohol cleaner!
The op did say the rivets were too small!


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

joedenise said:


> there should be nothing wrong with sticking a solar panel or dome on the roof of a MH. Ours has been like that for 3 years now but it was cleaned before the adhesive was put on.
> 
> Joe


Well you'd think but I had the facts from a Marine Engineer at the time who had a working knowledge of Sikaflex and he informed me given the size and wind resistance of the Sat Dome being on a M/H roof which can travel at say 70mph with any kind of head wind and experiencing temperature changes from -20C to +40C say and bumpy roads throughout the year then the Sikaflex could fail. It's OK for a yacht but not a M/H. The product deteriorates with age too but to be fair in my instance I don't think the roof was cleaned properly beforehand because there was no residue of Sikaflex on the roof after the dome came off. The remains of the dome were retirved by the Motorways Agency and returned to me.

I was lucky because the dome came off and just missed a couple in an open top car travelling in the next lane. I daren't think of the consequences if it had hit them.

The Solar panel is another matter not relating to bonding.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,



I do wonder somtimes whether it will come back worse than when it went in.


norm


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree generally

I took my van back to the dealer i bought it off for the solar panel to be refitted from my old van to the new one. The young lad when asked how long it will take said "oh it will only be 15 mins but I have to go for my break first."

We hung around for 3 hrs till the job was finished. 

It shows though that either the lad misheard me or was planning tio throw the thing together. this often happens when an accessory is being taken off your old van and put on another as they are getting no profit from it so beware.

As has been mentioned in other posts the bigger the dealer the worse things generally seem to be.

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Screw and glue or bolt for anything on the roof, don't trust Sikaflex by itself. 

It's an excellent sealant, but it isn't spectacular as an adhesive unless some pretty stringent cleaning is done on the surfaces first.

Peter


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Satellite Dome came off the roof on the M1 because it was only bonded on.





> Screw and glue or bolt for anything on the roof, don't trust Sikaflex by itself.


Totally agree, anything we fit we always bond and screw/bolt, at a MHF Rally earlier this year a MHF Member turned up and her dome was missing, it was only bonded by the original installing company if i remember correctly


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

drcotts said:


> I agree generally
> 
> I took my van back to the dealer i bought it off for the solar panel to be refitted from my old van to the new one. The young lad when asked how long it will take said "oh it will only be 15 mins but I have to go for my break first."
> 
> ...


I think this also happens when a dealer throws in free items which require fitting :!:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do hope that the op changed his garage.... what a terrible record.
My worst was after having my Gaslow transferred to a new van, they failed to connect the inlet pipe to the bottle fitting, which was very frightening when I tried to fill up. This was done by a garage with the highest reputation, who I would go back to again. So mistakes can but shouldn't happen to the best of companies.
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I do hope that the op changed his garage.... what a terrible record.
> My worst was after having my Gaslow transferred to a new van, they failed to connect the inlet pipe to the bottle fitting, which was very frightening when I tried to fill up. This was done by a garage with the highest reputation, who I would go back to again. So mistakes can but shouldn't happen to the best of companies.
> Alan


Mistakes can happen but this one shouldn't have and I very much doubt it would have happened if a competent amateur had installed it.


----------

